# What to serve with this asian pasta dish?



## Papa Joe (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi I'm new to the forum.  I need an opinion.

I'm cooking an entree for 8 tomorrow (casual, just for friends) -- Sesame Chicken w/ Asparagus Pasta.  Basically its a bunch of Linguine with chicken/cucumber/scallions/asparagus tossed in.  The sauce is made up of sesame/chili oil, peanut butter, brown sugar, red wine vinegar, garlic, etc.

My question is, what do I serve with it?  Bread? Salad?  Seems like all the food groups are already represented in the one dish (meat/starch/veggie), and I don't want to be redundant.  Thank you in advance

Joe


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2005)

Bienvenue, Papa.  Plenty of opinions here.

Here's mine - use some mandarin oranges or lychees (if you can find them) as a side dish, perhaps in a salad.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

I hope you enjoy it here!!
*I have not tried this, but, it sounds good.*



*cooking spray* 
24 *wonton wrappers* 
1 *mango*, peeled, pitted and diced 
1 *cucumber*, peeled, seeded and diced 
1/2 *purple onion* finely diced 
2 tablespoons lime juice
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro (or more to taste) 
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 pinch cayenne pepper 


Preheat oven to 350°F 
Coat mini-muffin pans with cooking spray and line the molds with wonton sheets. 
Bake for 9 to 12 minutes or until golden brown. Cool. Combine remaining ingredients plus salt and pepper to taste. 
Fill each wonton with salsa and serve.


----------



## jkath (Oct 8, 2005)

You can never have too many veggies, IMO!


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2005)

How about some frozen egg rolls, Papa? There are some very good ones available. Just pop them in the oven and serve with a couple of dipping sauces.


----------



## Papa Joe (Oct 8, 2005)

All great suggestions guys  

I may go with a simple salad and some frozen egg rolls. I'll let you all know how the entree turns out. If it's any good I'll post the recipe .

Thanks again 

PS - Allow me to flex my ignorance a little more (I'm out of my element when it comes to asian food).  What sort of wine would go well with this?  I know it's chicken but are there any reds that would fit?

Joe


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2005)

A spicy red like zinfandel is good.  Also a slightly sweet white like a Johannesburg Riesling would do as well.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 8, 2005)

Papa Joe said:
			
		

> All great suggestions guys
> 
> I may go with a simple salad and some frozen egg rolls. I'll let you all know how the entree turns out. If it's any good I'll post the recipe .
> 
> ...


 
Because of the Asian flavors I would really, really not use a red only because there would be more of a chance that it would be hit or miss. If you really want to do red than I would recommend a Pinot Noir because it's lighter in body. A Zin may work, but a lot of Zins these days (especially coming out of Cali) are leaning more towards the bigger, full bodied type. A white would be better, and you usually can't go wrong with a Riesling like Andy suggested, but try and find a more dry Rielsing. Another good option which goes well with Asian Flavors would be a Pinot Grigio/Gris, Fume Blanc, or Sauvignon Blanc.


----------

